# Can't install win 7. "hit any key to boot from CD" not working



## wordofmo (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm trying to do a clean install with Win 7. I have XP SP2 on my system now. I am trying to boot from the Win 7 (full version, not the upgrade) DVD but my machine keeps reverting to my hard drive (XP). I was using a wireless keyboard but I plugged in a wired one to eliminate the possibility that the wireless keyboard was the issue. 

When "hit delete to enter setup" comes up (before it asks me to hit any key to boot from the CD Drive) I can hit delete and get into the bios setup from BOTH keyboards yet 5 seconds later when it says to "hit any key to boot from the CD Drive" neither keyboard's keystrokes are recognized. I've changed the boot order so that the CD/DVD drive is first and 1) with the hard drive second then 2) with NO secondary boot device. Nothing changes, it always boots from the hard drive. Microsoft tech support couldn't help and the computer manufacturer couldn't help. 

I thought someone out there might have a solution. The two options I have right now are to get an external DVD drive to see if it works from there or to get a 4GB stick and install it there then copy the installation to the hard drive (Microsoft's solution). I'm afraid it's the system that's not recognizing the keystrokes and not an issue with the DVD drive which means that option 1 won't solve the issue.

If I have no DVD in the drive, it won't boot at all (which tells me that it is initially reading the DVD but just doesn't see the keystroke)

Any suggestions?


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi wordofmo,

Are you using a USB keyboard? Have you tried using a PS2 keyboard as a temp workaround until the install is complete.

As for doing the install via USB, then if your BIOS supports it, then there are a couple of ways to do this, that are pretty simple and quick. If you want to go the USB boot route post back and I'll help you.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

All I can suggest is get hold of a PS/2 keyboard if you can (assuming your PC has a PS/2 keyboard port, of course). Might not make any difference but worth a try?

I keep a couple of old but trusty PS/2 keyboards in my drawer for such occasions, and luckily my new custom-built system still has a PS/2 port.


----------



## wordofmo (Dec 2, 2004)

I just checked and there seems to be two PS/2 ports, one for a mouse and one for a keyboard, I'm assuming. Of course, after about 6 years of having an old Dell Pentium II sitting in a trunk in my living room, I gave it away two weeks ago. Now I'll have to find the keyboard and give it a try. I think I also gave away a USB to PS/2 adapter but to give the test a legitimate chance I don't think I would have wanted to use the adapter anyway.

I might try the stick option at some point, thanks for offering. Since MS offers 90 days of tech support they could also step me through that without having to bother you here in this forum.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

No problem, but as pip22 said, it's a good idea to keep a PS/2 keyboard around as they always come in use. We have a step-by-step tutorial on how to create a bootable USB stick with Windows 7 on it here if you ever need it. I wasn't prompted to 'press any key' when doing it via USB as far as I remember.


----------



## wordofmo (Dec 2, 2004)

So if I do create a bootable USB stick, how do I then install Win 7 on my main hard drive? I'm guessing I boot from the USB stick then do another installation on the hard drive after formatting it?


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep, just create the bootable USB stick and stick it in the USB slot. The when you reboot, tap DEL/ ESC or F2 or whichever key to enter BIOS (see here for a list if you are unsure) and change the boot order from HDD (default) to USB as the first boot device priority list. Once you have done that, press F10 to save your settings and Enter. It will probably ask you to press Y (yes) as well.
Then it will reboot again and should boot straight to your USB. If you have never done a complete install of Windows 7 before, then we have a tutorial here that will show you step-by-step instructions. Bear in mind it was done with it being a DVD install, but the principle is the same. I have used the program a lot of times for USB installs and have never had an issue.

Bear in mind though, that during the install, Windows will want to reboot a few times, so when it does it the first time remove the USB stick (or just change BIOS order back to HDD) as it switches off to reboot, otherwise it will try to start the process again by booting to the USB stick.


----------



## wordofmo (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks for all the great info, it's very much appreciated. One more thing, after I create the bootable USB stick can I format the HDD from that or is there a program on the DVD I need to access or will it be in the system tools somewhere on the USB stick?


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep, it will have the exact same functionality as the Windows DVD that you created it from.
Just make sure that during the process of creating the bootable USB that you take note of the warning about which drive the USB is on. The last thing you want is to create the bootable USB on the wrong drive (like if you had an external HDD plugged in as well and accidentally told WinToFlash to format the wrong drive) Note the Warning image half way down the tutorial.


----------



## wordofmo (Dec 2, 2004)

awesome, I will follow the tutorial. Thanks again.


----------



## wordofmo (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks so much for your help. I finally got it installed. I've run into several snags with Win 7, for instance, I get the EULA EVERY time I open WORD 2003 and non of the suggestions I found on line have fixed it.

Anyway, that's another topic.

Thanks again for your help and your great on-line tutorials.

Craig


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

You're welcome, glad they helped.


----------

